# Dancing in the rain



## War Horse 24 (Sep 3, 2014)

As I watched the young mare, Carzy Dancer, give birth. The poor mare was tired for the long birth but cleaned the little filly up. The coat was a blue roan dappled paint, like her father. I stood in the corner watch the mare and foal,but leaving them alone as the newborn nursed. The little tail was wagging so fast that I let out a wolf chuckle. Crazy looked over and gave a shot of surprise. She must I have forgot I was there, even though I help straighten the foal a few hours earlier. The foal, whiched I nicked named Rain, came over on her long, wobbly legs and nuzzeled my leg looking for milk.
"Don't have any milk,little one. Your mama does,"on clue the mare walked over and the foal started to nurse. "There now," I finished. I knew I needed to do the other chorses. 
As I fished up the chores the kids have found the foal. The foal was dancing round, and while she was being born it was raining. "The foals me is Dancing In the rain." As I told he kids she seemed to dance even more. We all laughter including the mare.

As Rain grew, she was looking like her daddy, a tall, stout, blue roan Quarter Horse. Crazy was also a quarter horse, but she was short and not very stout, but she was a brown paint. Rain was becoming more pretty by the day and people stoped and watch Rain dance in the pasture, taking a few bits of grass here and there. In the rain she danced even more. Rain was a happy horse unroll she was trained to the halter. She hated to be lead. She wanted to be free. Finally, she was happy to be lead around after watching her mother. 

As I talked to my husband about what to train her, he thought she would be good at cutting cattle. She vent tired, and believe me, I wanted her to be tried like Crazy did. Rain was a happy horse, loves to make people happy and on the lead she likes to please people.She would be a good cow horse and plus she needed to be weaned. She was a year-long and it was time to give mama a brake. As she walked it of the pen, Crazy did a sight of happiness that she could be in peace and quiet for the time being. Rain happily went to the weaning pen and started to dance.

Years passed and it was time to train Rain and Dexter. The rest of the young horses were sold to new homes. We started by putting a bride on her. I set my youngest on the old gelding we had to help teach the younger ones. Rain along with Dexter followed the old man along. However the old man spooked, and fell to the ground. I had my child in my hands but after the old man wen down, Rain and Dexter ran around the ring, tramping even thing in the way.


----------



## War Horse 24 (Sep 3, 2014)

I never found out what spooked the old man. He died while his head was on my lap. I was angry because I lost my first horse, old man. He did have a diffrent name, Moors, but as he got older he was called old man. The best horse in the world died.it was his time. Rain and Dexter sniffed his body, and laid next to him until he was buried. The herd was missing him also. They were lost. 

After the few months after old man died, I sold Dexter as a stallion, with him going to bred a few of my mare when the time comes. I then put Two under the saddle. She as quick whit he stops and half spins. I took her to a few shows and she placed well. It was time to start with cattle. I had a few 1 week old calves and put them in the pen. Rain was unsure about then until she realized they were cattle, but smaller. She start to do her dance I the gate. The cow hands opened the gate to let one calf out and us out 10 seconds later.Rain was the best a and she even stopped when she was tried to a calf. She was the one to bring to the National s show. We needed to get her trained fast.


----------

